# Yazaki 30A J1772 Electric Vehicle (EV) Car Charging Connector with Cable, NEW



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $195.00*
End Date: Sunday Jul-14-2013 22:25:34 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $195.00
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

